# Anyone been catfishing ??



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering if any blues are being caught ........


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I went down to the mouth of the Licking river and didn't catch anything - not even a bite. Fished for about 4 hours using live and cut bait, also nightcrawlers. I'm going out on Saturday to try agian.


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

I threw Skipjack chunks,gutpockets and Heads all day today and yesterday at them Blues and not but one bite I was down river from anderson ferry fishing from shore In the Markland pool Near cincy


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

It was reported that WV is going to start stocking Blue Catfish in the Ohio River at the Bellville Pool starting in 2005. It was said that a they plan on placing about 2,900 per year there and possibly start on other areas later.

<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds great!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

I was in error on a few things on the Blues being stocked in the Ohio River.

See the link under Blues.

http://www.wvdnr.gov/fishing/Ohio_River_Proposed_Fishing_Stocking.shtm


<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

Has any one caught any blues in the markland pool in the last week? If so what size?I have been fishing for the last three days with no results


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

just refreshing this thread has any one caught any blues at all I am hoping this rising water will help


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

First off Adam it was good fishing with ya last week  next time they will be bigger!Let us know how you do,the river is way high though  daryl


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother caught a couple 20 + before the rising waters . He's a bass fisherman, and told me they were channel cats . I believe they were probably blues . These were caught in the east fork miami river , not known for blues at all, but I have seen some come out of the area in which he caught these. In fact, I'm been seeing and hearing more and more blues coming out of this area . Something is up....... Migration...... CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bring on the Blues I say!


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

Daryl Where did ya post your pics from the trip?I wanted to show my wife your alls fish.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Adam they are in my photo gallery. daryl


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

They turned out great man


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Going to try some farmpond catfishing this weekend-hope they are hungry


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

You want to shore fish I have a spot in a flooded creek


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Adam,I think will just stay close to home-fish a little and try to get some stuff done that I have been putting off. daryl


----------

